

25 Things You Missed at SXSW 2015 by Gapingvoid - esornoso
http://www.slideshare.net/gapingvoid/25-things-you-missed-at-sxsw-2015-by-gapingvoid

======
yourmind
SXSW is our Burning Man, baby. It's our TED.

------
urbangangster
Thanks for the share.

